# Good Whisky to go with a good smoke?



## Seanchovilla375 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey all,

I recently discovered the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 and WTF?! It's like getting bitch slapped by a large hand gloved in awesome! 
However, when I return to the states I was wondering what a good whisky would be to pair it with?? Or even what some good whisky/cigar combos you have discovered in the past! 

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

I like Aberlour alot. Nice and sweet. The 12 year is good, and well priced, but if you can pick up the Cask strength you won't regret it. The Islays and other really peaty whiskeys are too much for me when smoking..


----------



## Seanchovilla375 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey thanks sawyerz, I'll have to check that one out when I get back to the states. Got a bottle of Crown XR waiting for me back home too, so I'm excited to try a few new things.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been taste-testing a lot recently trying to find a good all-around combo, but so many variables come into play. The recent edition of Wisky Advocate (formerly Malt Advocate) did a pairing of several cigars and Scotchs- The one I agree with the most is the Glenmorangie Nectar D' Or with a Padron 1964. I've also found Jameson 12 year is an excellent pair with some of my sticks. Highlands seems to work very well with cigars - I found my JD single Barrel as too sweet for my Padrons, Olivas and Opus X. The other winner was the Balevinie 12 year double wood- an excellent pairing with the Padrons as well.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Glenmorangie, have not tried it yet. I like Woodford Reserve Bourbon, its lighter in taste than the JD Single Barrel I was used to drinking.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

For whisky I love me some Johnnie Walker Gold or Blue, goes with anything


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

When on a budget I just like sippin on some jim beam.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Jameson or Cragganmore single malt. These two are great with every cigar I have smoked. I also like Makers Mark with lighter cigars.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Seanchovilla375 said:


> Hey thanks sawyerz, I'll have to check that one out when I get back to the states. Got a bottle of Crown XR waiting for me back home too, so I'm excited to try a few new things.


I just finished a bottle of Crown XR. It was amazing.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

TheTomcat said:


> I also like Makers Mark with lighter cigars.


I really like this suggestion!


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I'm a sucker for Jack Daniel's on the rocks. I very seldom have a cigar without the company of Mr. Daniel.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i second the Woodford Reserve, its a good smooth drink


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The only whiskey i drink these days is bourbon pick your poison. Some of my favorites are Knob Creek, Makers Mark, Blantons, Bookers, Pappy Van Winkle.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

With the cigars you mentioned Glen would go well.

Lately I have found that Jefferson Reserve ( Bourbon) goes great will almost all my cigars. The citrus notes bring out tons of flavor without
overpowering it


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

On top of some other great suggestions for good bourbon I would add Four Roses to the mix, just a great bourbon that seems a bit underrated in the U.S.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I actually cracked open a bottle that has been tucked away for some time. Famous Grouse (Scotch Whiskey).. great stuff!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't had Famous Grouse for a couple of years but you're right, it is good!
Still like my Bushmills Black, just the right hint of sweetness.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Frodo said:


> I really like this suggestion!


I may have to pick up some of the Woodford Reserve.

If you like the Maker's pairing with a good stick, give the Maker's 46 a try and you'll be in for a real treat!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

*Single Malt Scotch:*
Glenmoranige Nectar D'Or
Glenlivet 15 year old French Oak Reserve or 16 year old Nadurra Cask (add water) are both great
Aberlour 12 & 16
The Balvenie 12 Doublewood & 14 
The Macallan 10 Fine Oak and 15 Fine Oak are both spectacular (didn't like the 12 year though, go figure)
The Dalmore Cigar Malt Reserve (just tried for the first time on my birthday thanks to my brother)

*Bourbon:*
Angel's Envy 
Four Roses Single Barrel
Crown XR
Elmer T. Lee (best tasting for the $$$, I usually pay $26/bottle)
Willett Pot Still Reserve

*Rum:*
DonQ Gran Anejo (Surprise, I pair this with an AF Anejo)
Plantation 20th Anniversary


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The only whiskey i drink these days is bourbon pick your poison. Some of my favorites are Knob Creek, Makers Mark, Blantons, Bookers, Pappy Van Winkle.


Where the heck are you able to get Pappy Van Winkle I have been trying to get my hands on a bottle of it for a few years and also trying to get my hands on a bottle of the rye and it is next to impossible in PA!

As for cigar and whiskey it depends if I am in the mood for scotch or bourbon. I have been favoring bourbon lately and I typically drink Angels Envy, Makers Mark, and Blantons. If I am in a scotch mood my go-to scotch is Macallan 12yr and I drink glenfiddich as a back-up. I am a sucker for the single malts, not a fan of the blended scotches.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jeepman_su said:


> Where the heck are you able to get Pappy Van Winkle I have been trying to get my hands on a bottle of it for a few years and also trying to get my hands on a bottle of the rye and it is next to impossible in PA!
> 
> As for cigar and whiskey it depends if I am in the mood for scotch or bourbon. I have been favoring bourbon lately and I typically drink Angels Envy, Makers Mark, and Blantons. If I am in a scotch mood my go-to scotch is Macallan 12yr and I drink glenfiddich as a back-up. I am a sucker for the single malts, not a fan of the blended scotches.


Actually the local Viscount has it often.
When they are out i have a friend Mike that is a liquor salesman.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ajk170 said:


> Highlands seems to work very well with cigars.


This. Most islay scotches, while my favorite, will overwhelm a cigar. You want one of the more floral, sweeter scotches, or one of the very smooth ones.

Blends, while not my favorite to sit, seem to pair well with cigars for me.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Boys
Trust me on this one....
I am a scotch guy......But you have to try some Jefferson's Reserve ( Small Batch), it's a bourbon with citrus notes
that Pairs well with just about everything.....


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jameson 12 year Irish Whiskey, Eagle Rare 10 year Bourbon... and if you have deep pockets, Eagle Rare 17 year Bourbon.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The only whiskey i drink these days is bourbon pick your poison. Some of my favorites are Knob Creek, Makers Mark, Blantons, Bookers, Pappy Van Winkle.


I'm with Tony here, however, this is a pretty subjective thing! I've got buds who swear by Single Malt Scotches, and while I like them, I've become a much bigger fan of good Bourbon (Makers Mark, Woodford, Knob Creek) with just a splash of spring water. Also like a glass of port with my smoke occassionally. As far as Scotch goes the Balvenie Doublewood is pretty good.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This. Most islay scotches, while my favorite, will overwhelm a cigar. You want one of the more floral, sweeter scotches, or one of the very smooth ones.
> 
> Blends, while not my favorite to sit, seem to pair well with cigars for me.


Exactly, I prefer the sweeter sherried single malts with cigars as well. I do enjoy peat monsters, but Aberlour Abunadh and a ISOM cant be beat,

I really enjoyed the following when paired with a smoke.
Glenmorangie Original
Highland Park 12y
Aberlour Abunadh
Macallan 18y


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Curious as to who dips their cigar into the whisky?? I have freinds that swear by this, but I can't bring myself to do it, lol.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> Where the heck are you able to get Pappy Van Winkle I have been trying to get my hands on a bottle of it for a few years and also trying to get my hands on a bottle of the rye and it is next to impossible in PA!
> 
> As for cigar and whiskey it depends if I am in the mood for scotch or bourbon. I have been favoring bourbon lately and I typically drink Angels Envy, Makers Mark, and Blantons. If I am in a scotch mood my go-to scotch is Macallan 12yr and I drink glenfiddich as a back-up. I am a sucker for the single malts, not a fan of the blended scotches.


The spring allocations just hit NY and NJ this past week or 2. It takes a bit of work, but I was able to secure 3 bottles of 15 y.o. and 1 bottle of 20.

One of the 15 years was for my coworker. those 3 bottles will get me through the fall, lol.

My advice would be getting on several waiting lists or just calling every liqour store in a 50 mile radius.


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

Dr. Nick said:


> *Single Malt Scotch:*
> Glenmoranige Nectar D'Or
> Glenlivet 15 year old French Oak Reserve or 16 year old Nadurra Cask (add water) are both great
> Aberlour 12 & 16
> ...


I am going to send 90% of this list as I have not had the rums you listed.

The Elmer T Lee is friggin awesome for the price.

And for rum, I emplore anyone with a tste for rum to grab a bottle of

Zaya and a bottle of Ron Zacapa. on a coule of ice cubes, this stuff is beautiful.

Also Appleton Estates is a nice rum a t a good price.

All three of these are dark rums with a sweet tone to them.


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

No need. My cigars are good on thier own. I am drinking the drink and smoking the smoke. No need to soak the end of your cigar in liquid. Good luck with the draw after that.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

SCORE!! Picked up a bottle of ten year old and whittle of 15 year old van Winkle bourbon today!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

BillyGoat said:


> Curious as to who dips their cigar into the whisky?? I have freinds that swear by this, but I can't bring myself to do it, lol.


I have seen this done prior to cutting buy a guy who likes to moisten the cap before he cut it.
Don't try it after you cut the cap..


----------

